# Original Outer Limits



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

*Original Outer Limits - Final Pictures Pg 3*

Coming soon:
































































1/6 scale or just over 12" tall.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad to see the final kit in it's entirety.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

SaturnLtd said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vince glad you posted this one and remember while back you kicking the idea around of the Outer limits.Now being a big fan of the Original series cant wait till this one is ready to get:thumbsup:.He will definitly look great next to my Golden Era 6 finger kit.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I really like it. And a new O.L. series is a great idea.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I _JUST _watched that episode this weekend!!! :lol:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

A series of figures from the original Outer Limits would be great. That was a cool show and I have the DVD set. This one looks great. Have you got a date for availability and price yet?

Bob K.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> A series of figures from the original Outer Limits would be great. That was a cool show and I have the DVD set. This one looks great. Have you got a date for availability and price yet?
> 
> Bob K.


A couple of weeks yet Bob, working on a base for it (the base pictured is just for him to stand on for pictures). Price will be $80 + shipping.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Love the Outer Limits (OS).


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

I have often wondered what on earth would prevent a company who had the rights from producing quality kits of original OL characters. The series has certainly stood the test of time, and look at the variety and retro-ness of the whole thing. i've been a fan forever and would wholeheartedly support this and any other good quality kits or statues of the original series. What could be more challenging to an artist than trying to produce a model of the creature in "It Crawled Out of the Woodwork." And no, I'm not talking about the ED ASNER character!!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Actually auroralover - I have that kit along with 26 kits on my shelf. I've completed 5 and working on Andro. Dimensional Designs made a whole collection of them (which I have most of them) back in the 90's. But SaturnLTD your kit looks really good.


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

Chinxy said:


> Actually auroralover - I have that kit along with 26 kits on my shelf. I've completed 5 and working on Andro. Dimensional Designs made a whole collection of them (which I have most of them) back in the 90's. But SaturnLTD your kit looks really good.


Thanks, Chinxy. I just found out about those recently. In my worthless opinion, I found them kind of disappointing in style and a higher price than I would pay. But then I'm not a real modeler like yourself at this point, and someone like you could come up with ways to tweak and make a kit your own. I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with your current OL kit and would love to see pics of your previous OL kits too. I would love to see Joe Laudati do some OL kits. This model to me is also a great design, shows great skill, and seems as if it will be available at a great price.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Auroralover, know what ya mean but have to say I really like those kits. Here's 5 of them that I put together to make a diorama.



And you are right - I seam to make changes to most of the kits I work on that like you say makes it mine. Or at least my style.:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's a OL kit you dont see all the time.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.dimensionaldesigns.com/index.html

Nice kits.

One of those things that will go on my "when I win the lottery" list.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I've always wanted that kit but it was always too high. Oh well. Someday.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

A note to fellow modelers:

Don't try and e-mail anyone at Dimensional Designs and ask for info about ordering kits. I sent an e-mail last June, and again in December because I wanted to order some kits, and never received a reply.

I thought that if this is how they handle potential customers, I really don't want to deal with them.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Iriseye-

Since the Thetan appears to be your favorite, you might be pleased to know it's slated as kit #3 in the new OL line.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm in. I'm aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall in.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

iriseye said:


> A note to fellow modelers:
> 
> Don't try and e-mail anyone at Dimensional Designs and ask for info about ordering kits. I sent an e-mail last June, and again in December because I wanted to order some kits, and never received a reply.
> 
> I thought that if this is how they handle potential customers, I really don't want to deal with them.


iriseye - you are right. For some reason Danny does not answer his emails. I told him this at Wonderfest. I emailed him to get the O.B.I.T. He told me he's not good at answer emails but he told me to go ahead and order the kit on line. So I did. When I ordered the kit I did get an email for confirmation. It said "Please allow 4 to 6 weeks". That had me a little worried but no problems cause it came in 1 1/2 weeks. Thought that was fast and it arrived in great condition. Now I have ordered kits from Danny before and I've never had any problems. I would like to get his kit "The Thing that wouldn't Die". I'll get that around Christmas. So that's my point about Danny. No problems with orders, I've gotten about 5 orders from him, but he is bad about emails. Just my 2 cents.:wave:


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Originally posted by *Chinxy*:



> For some reason Danny does not answer his emails.


I'll take this into consideration, but it's not rocket science. For example, I don't even know how to quote whole posts here (asking for a hint), but I answer my e-mail (unless it is diverted to a spam folder). 

But you have to realize that I waited a year and a half.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

First castings of the figure:














































One of these castings is going to the base sculptor to finish the base. I will post pictures of the final base when I get them.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

First casting looks great, Vince.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks John! I appreciate the feedback.

Vince


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice. When will the kit be ready for sale? I saw a "Mace" figure for sale on another site (not Dimensional Design) and was wondering if it's the same one. 

Rewatching "Outer Limits" box set. Got a ways to go before I get to "The Chameleon" but I just may bump it to the front.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Very nice sculpt...looks like a first rate casting job too. Like to see a few more of the OL characters done with this attention to detail (Galaxy Being for one...yeah, I know kinda plain detail wise, but he scared the crap outta me as a kid!)

Anyway, nice going!


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

iriseye said:


> Very nice. When will the kit be ready for sale? I saw a "Mace" figure for sale on another site (not Dimensional Design) and was wondering if it's the same one.
> 
> Rewatching "Outer Limits" box set. Got a ways to go before I get to "The Chameleon" but I just may bump it to the front.


It will be a few weeks yet, the final base design is still in process. Attention to detail is a high priority, so I don't want rush any part of the process. I suspect it is the same Mace, as I'm on several other boards.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

flyingfrets said:


> Very nice sculpt...looks like a first rate casting job too. Like to see a few more of the OL characters done with this attention to detail (Galaxy Being for one...yeah, I know kinda plain detail wise, but he scared the crap outta me as a kid!)
> 
> Anyway, nice going!


Thanks for the positive comments. The reason for the new kits is to make them more screen-accurate, properly proportioned, & in a larger scale (1/6) than anything previously done. The casting work is being done by one of the best in the business, solid pressure-cast polyurethane resin. I like the Galaxy Being as well, and you're right, it is a little plain, although it will still make for a nice kit when we get to it.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

SaturnLtd said:


> Thanks for the positive comments. The reason for the new kits is to make them more screen-accurate, properly proportioned...


Mission accomplished :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Great likeness of Robert Duvall!


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

I really appreciate and applaud your approach to producing. I've waited this long for a quality representation of the Outer Limits characters, I don't mind waiting longer.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

sweet. LOVE Outer Limits -- have DD ECK and DOOMSDAY alien.

is your Galaxy Being a sure thing, or are you going to wait and see how this puppy sells?

best of luck!


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

drmcoy said:


> sweet. LOVE Outer Limits -- have DD ECK and DOOMSDAY alien.
> 
> is your Galaxy Being a sure thing, or are you going to wait and see how this puppy sells?
> 
> best of luck!


At this point, the plan is to do them all. We should be coming out with a new character every few months or so, some will be done faster, others will take a little more time. Making them affordable is also important, as it will make it easier to collect them all without breaking the model budget. The first kit will sell for $80 + shipping, the next one might be in the range of $70 + shipping. Prices for each figure should vary within that range. We are also keeping the scale the same for each figure so they look uniform on the shelf.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

great news...I will be watching for updates with great interest -- do you have a web site?


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

drmcoy said:


> great news...I will be watching for updates with great interest -- do you have a web site?


Thanks, sorry, no website. You can PM me if you would like more information.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Here are pictures of the finished kit that you will receive:
































































This is the kit you will receive for $80 + shipping. I was off a bit on the size, it's actually between 1/6 to 1/5 scale, or around 14" tall on the base. Solid pressure-cast polyurethane resin. All the characters in the line will be approximately the same size for uniformity of display. I will also try to keep the cost within $10 +/- of this range so they always remain affordable.

This base will be shipped to the molder on Monday, a couple of days to finish the mold & then I will take orders. All of the base nameplates will be integrated into the base so there will not be a separate piece to attach.

Please PM me for details on ordering.

Thanks again for looking!

P.S. The next figure is almost complete, I will post some pictures as soon as I get them.

Vince


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: Bravo, Vince. Looks great. Did you decide to pass on the color resin or is this a primered prototype?


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Facto2 said:


> :thumbsup: Bravo, Vince. Looks great. Did you decide to pass on the color resin or is this a primered prototype?


Primered prototype John. The resin will all be the same light green shown earlier.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I know it was a black & white episode, but I wonder if there are any color references for the clothing and the skin. Or did they even bother doing color makeup on the show?


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Great looking kit, my favorite shows was the Galaxy being and the Sand Shark. as for color photos the old TV Guide did a few issues with color photos of some of the creatures and I beleive they were in the front part of the TV Guide. Karl


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

I will be ready to take orders for this first kit by next weekend. If anyone is interested please send me a PM for ordering info. Once again, the price is $80 + shipping. The scale/size is between 1/6 - 1/5 or around 14"+ standing on the base.

I should have pictures of the next character (Eros from 'The Children Of Spider County') posted within the next few days.

Thanks.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Originally posted by *John P*:



> but I wonder if there are any color references for the clothing and the skin. Or did they even bother doing color makeup on the show?


This would be interesting to find out. 

I may experiment and try doing the figure in various shades of black and white.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Kits will be ready for ordering this weekend. Here is a copy of the boxart for the 1st kit:










PM me for ordering info.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Now that's a great looking label. Well done!


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Chinxy said:


> Now that's a great looking label. Well done!


Thanks Chinxy. The figure sculptor is also a graphic artist & used Photoshop to 'colorize' the sculpture for the boxart.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I think I am going to go for this one. All I need to do to get the money is repair a couple more computers in my spare time. That's where all my hobby money comes from and the last two months have been pretty good. How long do you expect to have them available? Maybe I can screw up someone's computer so I can fix it! Maybe that's why these malware writers waste their time writing the stuff. They have a sideline actually making some money fixing it afterwards.

Bob K.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> I think I am going to go for this one. Maybe I can screw up someone's computer so I can fix it! Maybe that's why these malware writers waste their time writing the stuff. They have a sideline actually making some money fixing it afterwards.
> 
> Bob K.


Good one Bob! :lol: I will have it available for awhile. Just let me know when you're ready. I should have pictures of the next character up soon.

Vince


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Taking orders now. Please PM me if interested in ordering this first kit.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## J. Michael Burns (Apr 2, 2021)

Check this out [email protected]


----------

